# Den. Stardust ‘Firebird’



## Elena (Apr 12, 2009)

I bought this plant a year ago at the London Orchid Show, I couldn't resist the colour. It grew into a bit of an unruly monster so taking the photos which did it justice was a little tricky.


----------



## Jorch (Apr 12, 2009)

WOW!! :clap: :drool:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 12, 2009)

They are irresistible in flower, aren't they. So glad to see you can reflower them easily. Any tips to get them to put on such a nice display?


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 12, 2009)

OMG!!! That's FABULOUS! 
What a great monster, it can come to my house anytime! :clap: :clap: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Elena (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks guys 

Tom, I gave it plenty of light, water and fertiliser last summer and then pretty much ignored it during the colder month. Had it on south facing window in an unheated room. No water or fertiliser up until about 2-3 weeks ago (I was told to not resume watering until I could clearly see the buds).


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 12, 2009)

Elena said:


> I bought this plant a year ago at the London Orchid Show, I couldn't resist the colour. It grew into a bit of an unruly monster so taking the photos which did it justice was a little tricky.


I think you succeeded!
Wow, what a plant!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 12, 2009)

Elena said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Tom, I gave it plenty of light, water and fertiliser last summer and then pretty much ignored it during the colder month. Had it on south facing window in an unheated room. No water or fertiliser up until about 2-3 weeks ago (I was told to not resume watering until I could clearly see the buds).



Ah, so the usual dendrobium treatment...thanks Elena!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 12, 2009)

That is scrumptious! Congrats.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 13, 2009)

a beautiful show!!!! Jean


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 13, 2009)

The more pictures of this cultivar I see the more I want it for myself. Excellent growing Elena. I am extraordinarily envious of your success.


----------



## Bolero (Apr 13, 2009)

That is an amazing display!


----------



## Elena (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 14, 2009)

nice choice, nice growing and nice pictures!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2009)

Very well done.


----------



## Elena (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## e-spice (Apr 15, 2009)

That is one of my favorite plants. I've had mine for about four years and it has been a real pleasure. Yours is well grown.

e-spice


----------

